# GM learning lesson, outpacing Tesla in race for self-driving cars



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

While Musk takes precious time to tout his electric semi-truck and hustle cash deposits for a new Roadster unavailable for years, GM brass is backing promises to its investors with reality. Among them: a plan to field a driverless ride-hailing fleet by 2019.

Oh, and GM says cost reductions, improved battery development and increased range between charges should make the still-tiny EV business profitable. That's more than cash incinerator Tesla can claim nowadays, as investors are starting to realize.

The investor money that fuels the auto industry, and will power its driverless future, depends far more on deeds than words. It values actual performance over glib performing, cash generation over voracious cash consumption.

Look, winning in this industry is measured in two ways: with products that actually work and with the numbers that keep score. GM learned the hard way that over-promising and under-delivering is a recipe for failure. Sooner or later, credibility is shot, and getting it back is hard. Very hard.
http://michiganradio.org/post/gm-learning-lesson-outpacing-tesla-race-self-driving-cars


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

How much do they pay you greg? You're either the biggest loser on the planet considering how much energy you waste around here or you're being paid. I suspect the latter. 

How does your boss decide if you're doing a good job or not? Obviously you're not having any impact or success shaping the dialogue around here bc your (and your bosses position) position is so weak. 

Entry level gig right out of college? I'm guessing they're giving you around $35-40k a year. Sound about right?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> How much do they pay you greg? You're either the biggest loser on the planet considering how much energy you waste around here or you're being paid. I suspect the latter.
> 
> How does your boss decide if you're doing a good job or not? Obviously you're not having any impact or success shaping the dialogue around here bc your (and your bosses position) position is so weak.
> 
> Entry level gig right out of college? I'm guessing they're giving you around $35-40k a year. Sound about right?


What causes someone to see in real time, cars being driven without a human behind the wheel and still deny it's happening. Is it a chemical imbalance? Were they dropped as a child, or were they raised on a commune in Oregon by two large women?

I lean toward the commune angle given the obvious lack of a strong male influence.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Judging by the quality of your work $40k might be a little high. Probably down around $28k or so.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Judging by the quality of your work $40k might be a little high. Probably down around $28k or so.


Does explain the overly developed feminine side


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/amp3762/4293188/

10 Cars That Damaged GM's Reputation (With Video)


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Among them: a plan to field a driverless ride-hailing fleet by 2019.


Pretty sure that fleet will have drivers. GM is talking about a live TNC fleet by 2021.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Pretty sure that fleet will have drivers. GM is talking about a live TNC fleet by 2021.


Waymo has self driving TNC's on the road today. If by 2021 they don't have a million self driving taxis on the road, it will be economic malpractice.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Does explain the overly developed feminine side


Yes, Lady Pomodoro! You go with your bad self. Let your freak flag fly, regardless of what people say about you!


----------

